# Fixer-Upper



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I think to offset the cost of shipping this ,
he would have to give me the tractor. Mark, it looks like a good candidate to be the first BLUE yanmar you have painted. 
Blue with silver frame and wheels. Hmmm....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3871069154&rd=1


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

$700. :furious: Hes nuts:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *$700. :furious: Hes nuts:furious: *


what? all it needs are tires, a seat, a motor, transmission, all the electrical done id assume all else is burnt or toast...... otherwise its a bargain....


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*I love Yanmars...but*

Durwood,

If he gave it to you delivered.....You may want to reconsider.

Salvage would bring in a grand IF....engine, trans, FWD, etc. etc.

Too bad....but fire just does nasty things.

Mark


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*In its day*

At one time that was a really hot tractor!:flamedevi


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That tractor is worth scrap metal. It has been is a VERY hot fire judging from the picture. Not worth messing with in my opinion. I would scrap it if he gave it to me and I lived close to a metal dealer.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Hood closed*

Notice no pics of the tractor with the hood open?

Maybe due to the tach drive, hydraulic pump, starter nose, intake manifold, valve cover and water pump are all aluminum ???

Durwood, get you a tractor and I'll paint it any color of blue you want...pick up and delivery not included.

Regards, Mark


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

5 bids and at $218.01.....wonder what the reserve price is???

I better quit looking while I'am ahead.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

$218!!! I wouldn't give $2.18 for it. A machine as toasted as that one is good for nothing except a lawn ornament.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *$218!!! I wouldn't give $2.18 for it. A machine as toasted as that one is good for nothing except a lawn ornament. *


A bit expensive for a mail box holder even at $218.  

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *$218!!! I wouldn't give $2.18 for it. A machine as toasted as that one is good for nothing except a lawn ornament. *


And the reserve hasn't been met yet? I would cancel the auction now and take the money and run!  

OK Mark, I might take you up on the paint job someday. But i guess it had better be pretty soon as i know what an old man you are....  

Also i know i am blind, but what is your Avatar? It needs to be bigger.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Just when i was about to hit the buy it now button, i realized i had waited to long and the auction had run out. Maybe i'll find another hot deal sometime.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Avatar-Age?*

Durwood,

About my avatar.....seems like there were minimal choices left, and I think it is a neon dude sitting there thinking I guess. Well he's sitting there doing something.

I do not have any photos from my infancy for my avatar...so that's out.

And as far as your remarks to my age...........what was I talking about again?


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatar-Age?*



> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Durwood
> 
> I do not have any photos from my infancy for my avatar...so that's out.
> *


I think i was a little plugged up when this one was taken.


----------

